# Bridgewater, NJ - Where to sell western plow?



## Josey23 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm tempted to put the plow away but, you never know. I want to sell my 2008 western 8' pro plus plow and controller. The 2008 truck needs too much work on it for me to continue to dump money into it. The plow fluids have been changed every year and still works perfectly. I would continue using it if it converted over to the new 2018 truck I bought, but it doesnt. So my question is : where do I go to sell it? And how much would I care for it? I appreciate any help anyone could provide. Thanks. Brad.


----------



## Josey23 (Dec 11, 2016)

Josey23 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm tempted to put the plow away but, you never know. I want to sell my 2008 western 8' pro plus plow and controller. The 2008 truck needs too much work on it for me to continue to dump money into it. The plow fluids have been changed every year and still works perfectly. I would continue using it if it converted over to the new 2018 truck I bought, but it doesnt. So my question is : where do I go to sell it? And how much would I care for it? I appreciate any help anyone could provide. Thanks. Brad.


----------



## Josey23 (Dec 11, 2016)

The 2 questions I have as re: where to sell it? And how much could I get for it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

If the plow is a 2008 model, I do not see why would fit a new truck.

Post pictures and how much you want for it


----------



## Josey23 (Dec 11, 2016)

1olddogtwo said:


> If the plow is a 2008 model, I do not see why would fit a new truck.
> 
> Post pictures and how much you want for it


It will fit. It has 3 plugs compared to 2 plugs on the new truck. So, I guess if someone is handy enough to rewire it, it will fit. I'll take some pictures tomorrow and post them.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It will not work on the new truck very easily, the new truck, two plugs is fleet flex. Best places to sell are Facebook Marketplace, and Craigslist. Put up a few pictures of it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> It will not work on the new truck very easily, the new truck, two plugs is fleet flex. Best places to sell are Facebook Marketplace, and Craigslist. Put up a few pictures of it.





Randall Ave said:


> It will not work on the new truck very easily, the new truck, two plugs is fleet flex. Best places to sell are Facebook Marketplace, and Craigslist. Put up a few pictures of it.


I'll disagree with you on that one. In 2010 I put a 3 plug mid weight on a 03 Dodge Dakota. Them I put that plow a 2015 f150. What's Western only recommends the HTS which is a two plug. I just put that same plow on a 2019 f150.

The only thing I had to change was the headlight adapters.

The plow is still has the original cutting edge on, one of our branches used to the plow their lot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

If the plow is a 2008, it should have a three or four mod.

I'm still running some my 2007 wiring on my 2018.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'll disagree with you on that one. In 2010 I put a 3 plug mid weight on a 03 Dodge Dakota. Them I put that plow a 2015 f150. What's Western only recommends the HTS which is a two plug. I just put that same plow on a 2019 f150.
> 
> The only thing I had to change was the headlight adapters.
> 
> The plow is still has the original cutting edge on, one of our branches used to the plow their lot.


I probably miss understood him, I thought he bought a new truck plow setup.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Facebook market place


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Need pics to assess value.


----------



## Josey23 (Dec 11, 2016)

This is the plow for the 2008 ford f -350. t's been used for every storm in NJ since then. It's been washed after every storm and garage kept by one owner. It's had it fluid changed every year. I'm just looking for a rough estimate on how much on would think it would go for?

Thanks


----------



## Josey23 (Dec 11, 2016)

with the remote also included. 
Thanks again


----------



## Josey23 (Dec 11, 2016)

A couple more


----------



## Josey23 (Dec 11, 2016)

The black places on it is grease and dirt, not rust(Under the ultra and below).


----------



## Josey23 (Dec 11, 2016)

And I've stripped all the old wiring off it, if anyone would want it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm guessing 2500 to 3K and the mount a couple of hundred.

Chicago area 2K


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

It's very easy to retrofit your new truck to be three plug, all you have to do is change the battery harness and control harness, 29047 adapter, add a solenoid with the short lead to the battery and use your old controller


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you should list for like 3300 then if someone talk you down to 3k


----------



## Josey23 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the advice.
Brad


----------

